# A Very Cool Cat



## Mudgeon Ramblings (Jun 16, 2014)

I wouldn't trade the little experience below for $10k. Not much to the writing I don't think but some should like the story



So i'm standing just south of Madison Square Garden on on the East Side of 8th Ave and for whatever reason I'm gazing across looking at the west side of 8th Ave. It's 2008 or so-broad daylight, lunch time and there are throngs of people on the sidewalks doing the hustle bustle as cars, buses and trucks honk, hiss and belch up 8th ave.

I notice a group of people rounding one of the cross streets.  Men in business suits, shoppers, secretaries and more moving fast, packed a little tighter than normal and now heading up 8th Ave. Among them is a CAT who had rounded the corner with them! He's a typical grey and white short haired no-breed house cat walking the exact same speed as the crowd. He isn't skulking along -He is proudly trotting with the group- even has that little bounce in his step, tail up and no one is paying him any particular attention. Once he had to do a little sidestep which he accomplished with the deftness that only a cat has,  but otherwise he is now walking straight and with a purpose. 

Halfway up the block or a little more the cat stops on a dime, sits, looks up towards a building and begins meowing. The rest of his crowd keeps moving except one guy-a near perfect stereotypical salesman, early 40's complete with a Tan summer suit and a briefcase. He is obviously as enthralled as I am at this unfolding scene. He just stops and looks down at the meowing cat who gives him the quickest of glances before continuing with the business at hand.

I don't know how she heard him in all the City din but seconds later a woman on the third floor, looking like a haggard old fashioned housewife, lifts a 30's style window, sticks her head out and yells to the man "Hey Mister will you open that door right there?"

The Salesman complies and the cat hustles right inside and up 2 flights to home sweet home.

A New York Minute and Life in the Big Apple for a brave and very cool outdoor cat.


----------



## Riptide (Jun 17, 2014)

Haha! That was cool. I had cats once, they all got pregnant at the same, all females, well, okay, not all at the same time. Some were a few weeks older, could walk, while the others were learning, but they were cute- that as in the kittens were.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh I love a New York minute, excellent! 10K is a lot of money though :friendly_wink: it is these little moments though, isn't it.


----------



## Mudgeon Ramblings (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you. Im dead serious on the $10k. Thinking about the  experience and telling that story has brought me way more reward than $10k. Cats are my favorite animal so that surely plays a big part in the significance it has for me.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jun 18, 2014)

Fantastic story.
I wish my friends were as well disciplined as that.


----------



## dither (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice one Rambler.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 18, 2014)

That is a pretty cool story. How the heck did she hear that cat?


----------



## Mudgeon Ramblings (Jun 18, 2014)

She must have been tuned in to his frequency and was expecting him. I assume the window must have been open some also. The cat had a pretty good meow as i heard him from across the street and down 20 yds or so. If i had  not been looking at him however,  i likely would never have noticed it.

What he was doing around the corner down the cross st is what i would like to know? If he visited a store or a warehouse every day that would make it even more awesome. It could be that he just liked using a patch of dirt down there. We will never know that answer. I don't live in the city, otherwise i would have loved to have hung around there til i found out more of the story.


----------



## Tomasz Achmieciejewicz (Jun 19, 2014)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mudgeon Ramblings (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks- If you joined the forum just to thank me-triple thanks

PS- i just fixed the last line  and probably have made 8-10 small changes  since i put this up. My oldest writing is maybe 2-2.5 years old and i still massage it nearly every time i read it.


----------

